# The new Porsche 911 turbo



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

You guys read Motor Trend? There's a spread on the new 911 turbo. It does 0-60 in 3.2 seconds:yikes: Costs $122,000 which is a bargain IMO. I want one...really bad.


----------



## miaomiao (Oct 3, 2005)

so that's almost one second fater than the M6????:yikes: Are you serious???????? Please show me the reference!!!


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

miaomiao said:


> so that's almost one second fater than the M6????:yikes: Are you serious???????? Please show me the reference!!!


Yep, crazy right? It's in this month's motor trend. The cover has the Z06 vette vs. American Tuner cars on it.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It looks like a Cayman in the front but the rear end looks good. It's still not a true Porsche like the GT3 might be (if it doesn't have a sunroof).


----------



## bosskong (May 25, 2006)

I've read 0-60 in 3.7s with 6 speed transmission and 3.4s with the automatic. Still pretty quick though.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

bosskong said:


> I've read 0-60 in 3.7s with 6 speed transmission and 3.4s with the automatic. Still pretty quick though.


That's way beyond 'pretty quick' buddy. That's enzo beating fast, that's stick with a honda repsol 1000rr bike fast.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

bosskong said:


> I've read 0-60 in 3.7s with 6 speed transmission and 3.4s with the automatic. Still pretty quick though.


Are we related?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

uglee


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Steve645 said:


> Costs $122,000 which is a bargain IMO.


$123,695, including destination 

Although you won't see it in dealer showrooms anywhere near that price. Given it's performance, it still looks like the value leader in its class...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

philippek said:


> $123,695, including destination
> 
> Although you won't see it in dealer showrooms anywhere near that price. Given it's performance, it still looks like the value leader in its class...


Wanna bet that I can get one for less than MSRP?

Not that I am looking at that, the 997 GT3 in paint to smaple lambo orange is more my cup of tea. If you can order one without sunroof for the U.S. market. 

August should be interesting.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Steve645 said:


> You guys read Motor Trend? There's a spread on the new 911 turbo. It does 0-60 in 3.2 seconds:yikes: Costs $122,000 which is a bargain IMO. I want one...really bad.


As a 996 Turbo owner, I think that the slits is stupid.

Styling change for the sake of change is dumb. Lose the slits.:thumbdwn:

Actually, they need to lose a few more things. Like tippy magic tronic so no poseurs can own it. Oh, and about 200 pounds of dead weight. And let's not forget undefeatable PSM.

And last but not least, that big f'ing hole on the roof no deletable.:thumbdwn:


----------



## dougd (May 26, 2006)

The GT3 is still much better, no training wheels!! (turbos all wheel drive)


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> You guys read Motor Trend? There's a spread on the new 911 turbo. It does 0-60 in 3.2 seconds:yikes: Costs $122,000 which is a bargain IMO. I want one...really bad.


Did I need to remind you of your thread in which you spit nails at Porsche?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

bosskong said:


> I've read 0-60 in 3.7s with 6 speed transmission and 3.4s with the automatic. Still pretty quick though.


Why is the automatic quicker? Isn't it usually the other way around?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> Why is the automatic quicker? Isn't it usually the other way around?


Because it's a 5 speed, it goes 0-60 in 1st gear I think, plus it utilizes high-speed clutch action, and a feature exclusive to the Turbo, it's variable geometry turbos tighten up to provide boost right when you press the gas.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Because it's a 5 speed, it goes 0-60 in 1st gear I think, plus it utilizes high-speed clutch action, and a feature exclusive to the Turbo, it's variable geometry turbos tighten up to provide boost right when you press the gas.


So the variable geometry turbo is not available on the manual?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> So the variable geometry turbo is not available on the manual?


No it's standard for all new Turbos but with the Automatic the turbo prepares for a fast take off by pre-charging the turbos by "tightening" the air flow through the turbines, where as with the Manual it doesn't know if your going to go really fast with it or take off easy so it's just in normal mode until you floor the car, then it adjusts per the situation.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

News flash

997 GT3 allocation is out.

We will know shortly if they are pimped out for America with a non deletable sunroof.


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Did I need to remind you of your thread in which you spit nails at Porsche?


Yes, please remind me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Stuka said:


> News flash
> 
> 997 GT3 allocation is out.
> 
> We will know shortly if they are pimped out for America with a non deletable sunroof.


Really?! I asked my sales advisor to call me as soon as they came out, figures.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Steve645 said:


> That's way beyond 'pretty quick' buddy. That's enzo beating fast, that's stick with a honda repsol 1000rr bike fast.


I hope you arent referring to the MotoGP 1000cc bike.

Virtually every modern sport bike is capable of sub-3 second 0-60 runs. 600's 750s and 1000s. The limiting factor is traction. With traction control and a good rider a 1000 could easily be in the low 2s.

But as we all know 0-60 and 1/4 mile runs are not what these cars or bikes are about. Its about getting around a race track faster than the next guy.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

This car has PTM (Porsche Traction Management) that's why the tip goes a bit faster...


----------



## pac (Jul 30, 2003)

If you could get it substantially for less the info would be appreciated.



Stuka said:


> Wanna bet that I can get one for less than MSRP?
> 
> Not that I am looking at that, the 997 GT3 in paint to smaple lambo orange is more my cup of tea. If you can order one without sunroof for the U.S. market.
> 
> August should be interesting.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> You guys read Motor Trend? There's a spread on the new 911 turbo. It does 0-60 in 3.2 seconds:yikes: Costs $122,000 which is a bargain IMO. I want one...really bad.


I want one too !


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

If I sold my 330 in California and 130i in Taiwan, all I would need would be $30K for the new GT3 It's tempting to finance $30k but being debt free I would rather stay that way till I save up enough for it.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:



> Really?! I asked my sales advisor to call me as soon as they came out, figures.


 Are you not on the list of Porsche Stuttgart...:dunno: I was on the list back in 1998 when they asked me if I would entertain buying a 996 Gt3... (I did in 1999) After my 964 Carrera 2, 993 Carrera 4, 993 Carrera 4S they liked me a lot...:bigpimp:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

I really like what you can do with these Porsche's in terms of getting your car modded:

http://9ff.de/en/products/details.php?n3id=5&n2id=4&relID=2274


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Bedford Autodrome West Circuit (U.K.) Lap Times

Porsche 997 Turbo _ 1:23.55

Mitsubishi Evo IX _ 1:24.55

Source: August '06 EVO magazine
http://www.evo.co.uk


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

pac said:


> If you could get it substantially for less the info would be appreciated.


They are going for sticker already everywhere, even California.

The demand isn't high, and it has received a pretty cool reception amongst the P car world.

Let me know if you have issues getting one at sticker, I am sure my sales guy who sold my 03 Turbo can help.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Unless you got money to throw around, thats just crazy to spend that much money on a car. So what if it does 0-60 in 3 seconds


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Kzang said:


> Unless you got money to throw around, thats just crazy to spend that much money on a car. So what if it does 0-60 in 3 seconds


Most people I know who drives F cars and 100K P cars do *not* buy them.

These cars are leased.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Most people I know who drives F cars and 100K P cars do *not* buy them.
> 
> These cars are leased.


So is that a good thing or a bad thing?

I'd probably lease an F car, since I'd be very skeptical about its reliability over time. Porsches aren't too unreliable, though, so I would probably finance.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> It looks like a Cayman in the front but the rear end looks good. It's still not a true Porsche like the GT3 might be (if it doesn't have a sunroof).


What makes a P car a true Porsche? RWD, rear-engined, NA engine, coupe body style, no sunroof, air cooled engine? :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

swchang said:


> What makes a P car a true Porsche? RWD, rear-engined, NA engine, coupe body style, no sunroof, air cooled engine? :dunno:


An M64 block.:bigpimp:


----------

